# "The Ultimate Drive" - BMW's social navigation app to find and rank roads



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

*bmw's offical app.*

i got this on a rss feed today, thought it was intresting that a auto maker is takeing notice of app tech..

http://ca.autoblog.com/2011/08/10/bmw-s-ultimate-drive-app-crowd-sources-the-world-s-best-roads/


----------



## zachiepie (Sep 21, 2006)

Things like this make me wish I didn't get the Windows 7 phone. Looks awesome.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

_"...it is as easy as three taps to share via email or Facebook or send to *one's favorite GPS device *or app."_

Except of course if your favorite GPS device happens to be your BMW Navigation system. Come on BMW, let's get with it. All of the hoopla about "Connected Drive" yet it can't do the simplist things that would make sense to the driver? Twitter??? REALLY??? TWITTER??? In a CAR??? Yeah Twitter, but you can't send yourself an actual route to drive from BMW's own application. Stock prices, Facebook, news...ranging from moderately useful to ridiculous things for a car but can you see a simple weathermap to choose your best route??? You can get a weather _report_ but how about an overlay of thunderstorms on the map display? That way you can modify your route, stop early for lunch to wait it out, or even cancel. Far more useful than these other things. BMW needs to stop and figure out what the driver NEEDS and make that work rather than sticking in nonsense like "social networking" just because it can.


----------

